# Name that Plant! (What is this?)



## Bort Plate (Dec 28, 2010)

OOPS: I just noticed there is a special section for plant identification. Sorry.

After losing my plants in a long battle with Cyanobacteria (I eventually won) I recently purchased a plant from PETCO (normally I would avoid their stuff but this plant stood out) 
It has long streaks of what appear to by tiny purple flowers at the top. (see attached images)
It was completely submerged in water, not in a plastic container. The stems are bunched together and a clip holds them at the bottom.

What is it? I have seen many plants similar, but not with all these purple flowers. The leaves are much like Moneywort (Brahmi/Bacopa monnieri) or Ground Ivy, but again I have seen none with flowers.

Any help is appreciated. Hope 'yall are enjoying the holidays. Here is a chimney: eep:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks a lot like _Rotala macandra_ which was grown emersed. It is not an easy plant to keep healthy when grown submersed. See this entry from the APC PlantFinder.


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Bort Plate said:


> After losing my plants in a long battle with Cyanobacteria (I eventually won) I recently purchased a plant from PETCO (normally I would avoid their stuff but this plant stood out)
> It has long streaks of what appear to by tiny purple flowers at the top. (see attached images)
> It was completely submerged in water, not in a plastic container. The stems are bunched together and a clip holds them at the bottom.
> 
> ...


It is Red Rotala macrandra in emersed form.


----------

